# (CO) Lightning Fast Quack Attacker***



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Full Pedigree: http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=72946
Full List of Accomplishments: http://home.earthlink.net/~lkshinsato/id25.html

Update: Bullet now has 3 Master passes toward his MH. (AKC HTs are not our primary focus, we have run a couple just for fun)


----------

